# Ford GT MkII #98 Daytona 24 hr winner



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Recently I have been acquiring a good number of 1/32 slot cars and one of them was the #98 Ford GT MkII that won the 1966 Daytona Continental, as it was called then. Well my interest in the slot car lead me to pick up a Revell 1/24 scale model of the same car. This model is somewhat of an enigma. It comes with PE metal parts and good interior detail but has no engine forward of the transaxle. I can remember othe 1/24 kits of the Ford GT that were more completely detailed but this one seems to have been a slot car body that they ginned up a chassis for.

On the shelf the car looks fine and it wasn't very expensive so I guess it is OK for what it is. There were a few errors such as, brake scoops on the rear deck (not installed for this race as it was in February), the fuel filler is on the wrong side for a race at Daytona and no bulge on the right front fender which was added to allow for more front suspension travel on the banking at Daytona. I elected only to eliminate the rear deck scoops which were the most visible things to correct.

This model has some significance to me as I attended the race, my first at the age of 16 and I spent part of the night in the Ford GT pits.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Nicely done! I always seem to enjoy building a model more when it has a special meaning for me, rather than just being a car that interests me. From what you say, this one certainly has a special meaning for you.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice, and interesting build Bob. Like Jim says, always nice when you can build a model that brings back special memories every time you look at it. 

Never followed these types too much, but always liked the looks of the GT, and seems to my recollection that most of them were blue. Nice to see another version. What is the significance of the red markings?


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The Ford factory had three cars entered in the race and in practice it was hard to tell which car was entering the pits, so they added the half stripe to the nose and the bars to the left side on the 98 car. The 95 car had a green stripe on the nose and a green circle on the left rear quarter panel. Nobody has done a model of the third car that I know of and I don't remember what it's unique ID was.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Modlerbob said:


> The Ford factory had three cars entered in the race and in practice it was hard to tell which car was entering the pits, so they added the half stripe to the nose and the bars to the left side on the 98 car. The 95 car had a green stripe on the nose and a green circle on the left rear quarter panel. Nobody has done a model of the third car that I know of and I don't remember what it's unique ID was.


 That makes perfect sense. Thanks


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I loved this kit. I've always been a GT40 fan and when I saw this model I just had to buy it. Of course, this came with PE parts, but I had never even heard of those before. Nobody ever told me what kind of glue you need or anything. After trying probably four different types, I finally used superglue and it worked. I remember thinking that I was ripped off because the kit didn't even have an engine, but you really can't tell once it's together. This ended up being one of my favorites (after the fact). Unfortunately, I lost it (along with alot of other builds from my younger years) and never did find it again.


----------

